# Word of the Day: Fez



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Fez (noun) - a tall, cylindrical hat, usually red in color with a tassel attached originating in Morocco. More modern use being worn by Shriners.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2020)

I've always enjoyed seeing the Shriner's Day Parades with the swinging tassle of the fez.


----------



## win231 (Nov 6, 2020)

I thought it was a candy dispenser.


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> I thought it was a candy dispenser.


That's PEZ


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

I couldn't figure out why all of the Shriners were tripping and walking into each other, then I realised the fez tassels were too long. Silly boys...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)

A current TV commercial features men wearing fezes interacting with children at the Shriner's Hospital.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)

I've never had an inkling to wear a fez.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2020)

Whenever I see a fez it reminds me of The Flintstones and The Royal Order Of Water Buffaloes
No offence intended to anyone....just my memories


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 7, 2020)

Can you imagine a fuzzy fez?

Might  look like  shaggy  dog   sitting on  one's head?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Whenever I see a fez it reminds me of The Flintstones and The Royal Order Of Water Buffaloes
> No offence intended to anyone....just my memories


I totally remember that club so well on the show! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


ROFLMAO!

And what a fethz he wathz!


----------

